# scorps



## chief (May 15, 2007)

hey all just wondering if its illegal 2 keep wild caught scorpions as pets


----------



## hornet (May 15, 2007)

depends which state, in WA no scorps at all, in other states as long as your cathing for personal use its no probs but if you plan to sell you need a permit to collect


----------



## hornet (May 15, 2007)

what species are you thinking of catching?


----------



## chief (May 15, 2007)

my mate found a 1 thats bout tha size of a finger nail its light green i think in nsw under a log


----------



## chief (May 15, 2007)

he offerd it 2 me wat do i need 2 keep it
and feed it


----------



## hornet (May 15, 2007)

got pics? sounds like lychas marmoreus, is it mottled?


----------



## chief (May 15, 2007)

nah sorry i think it has it has hard skin


----------



## hornet (May 15, 2007)

just a small plastic container with a couple of bark pieces, crickets once a week


----------



## hornet (May 15, 2007)

all scorps have hard skin lol


----------



## chief (May 15, 2007)

lol oh ok


----------



## hornet (May 15, 2007)

so no pics of it? is it one solid color or does it have markings?


----------



## chief (May 15, 2007)

can i use sand as the substrate


----------



## chief (May 15, 2007)

and is there a rule on how many and how big the crickets can be


----------



## hornet (May 15, 2007)

well i really need to know what species it is, where are you located? crickets should be any more then half the size of the scorp and one of that size a week


----------



## chief (May 15, 2007)

in the southern highlands near bowral and mittagong


----------



## chief (May 15, 2007)

its very cold were it was found


----------



## hornet (May 15, 2007)

http://www.thedailylink.com/thespiralburrow/species/index.html look through the pics and tell me which it most closley resembles


----------



## Tatelina (May 15, 2007)

Sounds like you have no idea what you're doing. 
If I were you I would just let it go considering it's all part of the ecosystem...and you can buy a legal scorpion as a pet after you've researched and know what you're doing and have less chance of it dieing on you.


----------



## hornet (May 15, 2007)

actually what he is doing is perfectly legal, once we know what species we can say if its gonna be easy or not


----------



## chief (May 15, 2007)

it looks like a lighter variation of *Urodacus manicatus*


----------



## chief (May 15, 2007)

he has a few of them and knows how 2 care but i want to no wat type it is he has it at the moment until i no wat im doin


----------



## hornet (May 15, 2007)

ok then sounds like the alpine version of the manicatus, just keep it on peatmoss, some flat rocks and bark for hides and feed crickets weekly and all will be sweet


----------



## chief (May 15, 2007)

ok thanks for helpin hornet much appreciated


----------



## liasis (May 15, 2007)

hornet said:


> http://www.thedailylink.com/thespiralburrow/species/index.html look through the pics and tell me which it most closley resembles


are all of those australian i didnt think we had that many that really cool


----------



## hornet (May 15, 2007)

yup they are all aussie and not even half of what we have, they are just the more common species


----------

